
'All wifi networks' are vulnerable to hacking, security expert discovers - dberhane
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2017/oct/16/wpa2-wifi-security-vulnerable-hacking-us-government-warns
======
vectorEQ
not all. quit a few though :F

my main question in this thing: they talk about protocol weakness, yet speak
about fixing it via patch / implementation change. Anyone could clarify this
perhaps??

